# Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75307


> Mit dem heutigen Tag beendet Microsoft endgültig den Support für die Windows-Versionen 98, 98 Zweite Ausgabe und Millennium: Als nicht-sicherheitskritisch eingestufte Updates hatte Microsoft bereits seit 2003 nicht mehr zur Verfügung gestellt, ab heute gibt es nun auch keine als sicherheitskritisch eingestuften Patches mehr.


es soll  ja noch immer Nostalgiker geben, die sollten doch lieber  nur off-line  arbeiten...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Manche dieser Nostalgiker haben vielleicht auch keine Lust alle naslang horrende Preise für ein neues Betriebssystem auszugeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Dann müssen sie mit der Gefahr leben, aber sich nicht beschweren, wenn es schief geht 
alte Autos sind auch irgendwann nicht mehr für den heutigen Verkehr geeignet 
( es sei denn für horrende Preise  nachrüsten ) 

kein Hersteller kann verpflichtet werden bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag Updates zu liefern 

PS: was ist mit Windows 3.11?  war noch viel schlichter und hat mir gut gefallen...
PPS: jetzt würde  der anonyme Nörgler zu gerne wissen, wer hier postet


----------



## stieglitz (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Wer sagt denn, dass WIN98 nicht sicherer ist als die neuen Versionen.
Die Maleware Hersteller suchen nach Sicherheitslücken in XP und demnächst in Vista. Diese alte Version intessiert die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.

Auf meinem alten privaten PC läuft auch noch WIN 98. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme. Der veträgt auch kein XP, viel zu alt.
Im übrigen sind Leute mit diesem veralterten Betriebssystem seit rd. 10 Jahren mit dem PC vertraut, die schützen sich auch so und haben gelernt nicht auf jeden Button zu klicken.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

ist ja auch OK , nur hab ich schon einige so alterschwache schwachbrüstige PCs in den Fingern gehabt, bei denen die Anwender sich einerseits strikt weigerten auf 
ein neueres OS zu wechseln aber unbedingt  Features ( hard- und softwaremäßig ) nachgerüstet haben wollten.  Solange man mit dem Status Quo
 zufrieden ist, mag das gehen, aber jeder Wunsch nach Auf- oder Nachrüstung geht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ins Auge 
"never touch a running device" ....


----------



## stieglitz (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Es geht geht tatsächlich noch recht gut mit der alten Kiste.
400 mhz und 4 Gig Platte. Für das bisschen wo ich ihn daheim benötige.
Aber ein neuer Laptop und DSL und WLAN ist schon in Planung, dann kann ich endlich auch auf der Dachterasse surfen. Aber ob ich da nicht lieber lese oder mich mit meiner Frau bei einem Glas Wein unterhalte ist noch so eine andere Frage.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Microsoft bringt überraschend doch noch eine abgespeckte XP Version für alte Kisten. Allerdings nur für Unternehmenskunden. 
Quelle wird gleich nachgeliefert, ist mir grad abhandengekommen.:unzufrieden:


----------



## technofreak (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle wird gleich nachgeliefert, ist mir grad abhandengekommen.:unzufrieden:


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75489


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Ich habs von informationweek.de.
Der Link lässt sich hier nicht hineinkopieren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## technofreak (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

http://www.informationweek.de/cms/938.0.html?&scfp=15191


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.in*formationweek.de/cms/938.0.html?&scfp=15191
> manuell den Asterix löschen



Dann ist ja alles gut. Aber muss ich das verstehen?:-?


----------



## Greenhorn (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*

Er meint den Asterisk, nicht den Asterix 

Die spinnen, die ...


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint den Asterisk, nicht den Asterix
> 
> Die spinnen, die ...


Das hatte ich schon verstanden. Nicht verstanden habe ich, warum kann TF den Link einfügen und ich nicht.
Bei mir war allerdings der Link länger, da stand das noch dahinter:


> &s=IWK&no_cache=1


Vielleicht lags daran?


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Support für Windows 98 und ME endet am heutigen 11. Juli*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich schon verstanden. Nicht verstanden habe ich, warum kann TF den Link einfügen und ich nicht.
> Bei mir war allerdings der Link länger, da stand das noch dahinter:
> 
> Vielleicht lags daran?


Nö.


----------



## Homeadmin (27 Juli 2006)

*Rettet Windows 98 bis Open Source richtig etabliert ist*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn, dass WIN98 nicht sicherer ist als die neuen Versionen.
> Die Maleware Hersteller suchen nach Sicherheitslücken in XP und demnächst in Vista. Diese alte Version intessiert die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


Warum sollte ich ohne Not ein neues Betriebssystem mit entsprechenden umfangreichen Sortwareupdates zulegen, wenn ich mit dem alten zufrieden bin und die ganze Diskussion hinsichtlich "Systemstabilität" und "Performancevorteilen" in keinster Weise objektivierbar nachvollziehen kann.
Auf meinen (!) P3/500Mhz/256MB laufen sowohl Office-Anwendungen, CAD und Bildbearbeitungsapplikationen mit hochwertiger Grafikkarte allerdings keine außergewöhnlichen Spiele, Audio- und DVD-Geschichten, LAN & USB, RAID mit schnellen Platten/Cache, uvm.. Zum Vergleich habe ich diese Umgebung auf andere Plattformen u.a. PIV/3Ghz/256-512MB aufgesetzt. Es sind marginale Ablaufverbesserungen feststellbar bzw. "fühlbar", obwohl die Benchmarkaussagen eigentlich ein anderes Ergebnis vermuten lassen.
Bei Abbildung auf W2k und XP SP2 explodierte nur der Betreuungs- und Konfigurationsaufwand. Warum also wechseln?
Allerdings habe ich bewusst vermieden, mir das Wissen der Welt auf meine Festplatte zu holen, nur sauber installierte Tools/SW in einer selbst dokumentierten Form einzusetzen, die ich vorher auf einem parallelen Testechner begutachten und bewerten konnte.
Viel schlimmer empfinde ich bei MS, dass weder transparent nachvollziehbar ist was auf OS-Ebene tatsächlich passiert, wie und wo bei SW-Änderungen überschrieben/ausgetauscht wird, u.ä. Dies macht sich nicht nur beim probeweise Installieren und entfernen von SW bzw. Treibern bemerkbar, sondern besonders bei den nicht zu verhindernden "logischen" Abspeicherungsfehlern auf Festplatten bemerkbar. Nach einem SCANDISK (mit Fehlerkorrektur) o.ä. treten partielle, nicht eindeutig reproduzierbare Funktionsstörungen auf, und man weiss nicht warum. Bei diesen Gesichtspunkten sind W2k und vor allen Dingen XP noch viel empfindlicher. Ein Recover der OS-Umgebung hilft nur teilweise, z.B. wenn die Beeinflussung über eine Applikation eine der vielen Voreinstellungs- und Konfig-Dateien irgendwo auf der Platte "verändert"; bedeutet aber auf jeden Fall eine gewaltigen persönlichen Nachbearbeitung.
Viel problematischer empfinde ich die zunehmende Inkompatibilität von Win98 SE mit neuen Hardwarekomponenten; z.B. Hauptplatine, SATA/RAID, Grafikkonfiguration, LAN/Firewire, usw., die durch immer weniger werdende alternative Einstellungsoptionen irgendwann einen Umstieg erzwingt. Dann aber auf Open-Source, weil der Rechner und die Daten mir gehören, und nicht nur wegen DRW, IE, WMP meine Daten und wahrscheinlich auch mein Geld (erst zahlen, dann selektiv von MS freischalten lassen, und ggf. nur noch zeitweise/eingeschränkt nutzbar -mit Bewegungsmonitoring und ggf. Aufprägung von individuellen Erkennungsmustern wie bei Farbkopierern-) klammheimlich durch die Hintertür verschwinden,  bzw. ich sofort mit einer Unterlassungsklage rechnen muss, wenn ich fragwürdige Software oder Medieninhalte nur auf meinem PC aufgerufen habe.


----------

